# Enter to win a Last Chance Press From South Shore Archery - August



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

in for the win!!


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In it!


----------



## svernatter (Jun 13, 2013)

In im


----------



## MntnMnWV (May 28, 2010)

in.


----------



## kenny33 (Sep 15, 2012)

could use a press tired of getting ripped off at bow shops!


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

In thanks


----------



## 4X4HD (Jun 11, 2008)

Count me in!!!


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Count me in, thank you!


----------



## westdraw (Jan 8, 2009)

count me in!


----------



## lijewsk5 (Jun 14, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## notz (Mar 4, 2013)

In for the win! Gonna use the hell out of that press! 1 entry and only 1 entry


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

yes sir.....bump for ya


----------



## Arrow Star (Dec 15, 2007)

In....fingers crossed.


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Put me in for the press. Thanks


----------



## Suock (Jul 10, 2012)

In again. Thanks


----------



## marshall1 (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm in I need one


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press from SSA.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing for the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again. >>>------->


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

Im in!


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Who won the last one


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

in for the EZ Press, thanks SSA


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm in!!!


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

I'm In!


----------



## perryhunter4 (Jan 30, 2008)

I am in. Thanks.


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

Im in


----------



## smjodo (Dec 9, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## dsmith1988 (Oct 21, 2012)

Another chance!


----------



## ilbow404 (Aug 19, 2012)

In for august


----------



## slayerc1987 (Aug 1, 2011)

Count me In


----------



## 17ghk (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

I am in thanks


----------



## clarkdeer (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## HoytArcher242 (Mar 12, 2010)

Enter for the win!!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

And here we go again.


----------



## gatorbait42 (Jun 17, 2007)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## CreedShooter182 (May 21, 2013)

Im in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll throw my name in the hat.


----------



## qgudahl (Jan 14, 2008)

Would love to have this!!!


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

I need a press


----------



## HoytArcher242 (Mar 12, 2010)

Enter enter enter!! Goodluck yall


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## kback (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Im in!!! Wish i could afford one!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## jahnke76 (Jun 10, 2010)

Im in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again this month


----------



## Chance (Jan 9, 2005)

In Again.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Here goes...


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

wv hoyt man said:


> In for the EZ Press from SSA.




dude, he said to limit yourself to 1 post per day on this thread LOL 


heres mine


----------



## ExtremeWestern (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm in again


----------



## Sinister01 (Apr 20, 2009)

jerry for prez!!!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

I'll play


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Who won last month?


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm in, thanks Jerry.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I am in - obviously some cant read , go figure , weird. Here is my one entry for today . Going to 3D today !!!


----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

wv hoyt man said:


> in for the ez press from ssa.





wv hoyt man said:


> pressing for the ez.





wv hoyt man said:


> in again. >>>------->





6bloodychunks said:


> dude, he said to limit yourself to 1 post per day on this thread lol
> 
> 
> heres mine


lol


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

In.


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

In again....need some luck


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Put me in, I need a press!!


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Hopefully this month!


----------



## vitog (Mar 18, 2005)

Count me in


----------



## spicman (Dec 1, 2003)

count me in


----------



## vclewis (May 12, 2014)

I'm in again


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

need me a press......


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

Here


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

In it again.


----------



## AR Archer (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

It's Gona be a long month


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

Im in!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

a bow press would be pretty good.


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

In for August


----------



## Pure Evil (Apr 26, 2012)

In again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In it!


----------



## osageghost (Jun 16, 2005)

in it to win it, thank you !!!!


----------



## 3dextremist (Sep 19, 2003)

Got my fingers crossed, bump!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks , Im in .


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

Oky-Doky


----------



## Queball (May 10, 2012)

I'm in. Thank you


----------



## Elgavilan (Feb 7, 2010)

In, please.


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

I'll try again...


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

Put me in please.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

count me in


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

Liked on FB and definitely in for the win on AT! Thanks for the chance guys!


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

in.


----------



## john218 (Jan 14, 2012)

In it to win it


----------



## gambler2200 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

In.....who won the last one?


----------



## gfm1960 (Jan 30, 2013)

please count me in


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Another round for Elvis


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

In for the loss!!!!


----------



## ilbow404 (Aug 19, 2012)

Maybe this time.


----------



## drop shot (Dec 19, 2004)

In for press.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Ok back in it again!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Gotta be in it to win it!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Afternoon bump for South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In it!


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

In it


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

In to win


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

strikerII said:


> Ok back in it again!





strikerII said:


> Gotta be in it to win it!





strikerII said:


> Afternoon bump for South Shore Archery Supply.





Dabo72 said:


> In it





Dabo72 said:


> In to win




you guys need to read the first post LOL 

jerry said only 1 post per day on this thread LOL

so this is mine for tomorrow


----------



## perryhunter4 (Jan 30, 2008)

In for today. Thanks.


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ill throw my name in the pot but highly doubt ill win


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

lets do this


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## kawiguy (Mar 13, 2011)

A new press would be nice


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In for the press..........


----------



## BadgerT (Mar 23, 2011)

Would love to be the lucky winner


----------



## slinger (Jul 25, 2003)

In again!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## IowaBowhunter1986 (Feb 12, 2013)

Count me in!!!


----------



## K.Swiss (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Im in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## shootsadiamond (Apr 1, 2006)

win please im in


----------



## lucasm (Jun 24, 2008)

Give it a shot


----------



## Michaelpaa (Jul 28, 2014)

In it to win it


----------



## spy68 (Jul 20, 2014)

in.....


----------



## auwood74 (Feb 2, 2013)

Im in...Thanks


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In it!


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

why not 

in again for the day


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Still here for my once aday


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

In again


----------



## Lammas (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm in, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

In today thanks


----------



## craSSh (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Count me in jerry! :cheers:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is another entry.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is my EZ press entry


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In in in


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Gotta be in it to win it.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm back in.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another chance


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

To win an EZ Press


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

From South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In it!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks Jerry


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

Count me in.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Here is my one entry for the day................


----------



## limerock (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

In for it again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## SCbowhunterspbg (Aug 11, 2006)

try again


----------



## AitchAr (Aug 4, 2013)

In!


----------



## Ryan_Hoyt_USA (May 14, 2004)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks Jerry


----------



## JBtwo5 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Did I enter today? If not, this is it.


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

Im in !


----------



## wv-outdoor (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Born to win :cheers:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another chance at the EZ Press


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Monday


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm in, thanks


----------



## perryhunter4 (Jan 30, 2008)

I am in today. Thanks.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## mountainman_wv (Jan 26, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

In again


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

I want this press


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

In Again..


----------



## bowhunter530 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the chance to win


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

Oh, gimme 'nother shot at this thing!


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for the chance


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Trying it again.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Upp


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## Halovar (Aug 23, 2012)

In it to win it


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In for today.


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

In again, thanks Jerry


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Word


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Entered for a the EZ Press from SSA.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Im in


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

#2 Entry , give er a try . one per day ehh.


----------



## wrobo61 (Dec 18, 2013)

Im in, both fingers crossed.


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Let's win this press


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks South Shore Archery!!!!


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm in..Thank You


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

Iam in


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

2nd time for me


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## cwhandyman (Jan 5, 2013)

im in, you guys are grreat


----------



## gatorbait42 (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

In for the day please


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

in again.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm in again


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Ordered a dozen arrows on Friday...go ahead and ship the press right along with them :angel:

At the risk of sounding like a suck up....I did speak to Jerry on the phone about my order and he was extraordinarily helpful. His website for ordering arrows is pretty cool too!


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

bump for the day


----------



## kawiguy (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## BadgerT (Mar 23, 2011)

In again


----------



## GVOllie (Mar 6, 2010)

In.

Thanks!


----------



## AitchAr (Aug 4, 2013)

Here's my daily entry. Thanks Jerry.


----------



## Pork_Chopper (Aug 28, 2012)

In again, thanks!


----------



## dbowhntr (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

#223 In 4 one thanks.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## modern_outlaw76 (Jul 26, 2012)

In for a monday


----------



## flyfisher151 (Jan 4, 2008)

In again, Thanks for the contest.


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT Awesome Giveaway! I'm in!


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hope I win...


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

In on Monday


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

IN again for august.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery :tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery :usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:car: I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery :humble:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:usa2: I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery :usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:nixon: I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery :nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

WooHoo! :thumb: I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery :first:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Get it!! :guitarist2: I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another :first: I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery :humble:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Alright!!! I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery :dancing:


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

in for the day


----------



## Nikeffo (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

Bump it up!


----------



## 1BUCKNUT (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm going to keep trying....!


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

In!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well I'll try again on this just not going nuts this time.


----------



## Polls822 (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## DarnYankee (Oct 24, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

SouthShoreRat said:


> Enter to win a Last Chance Press From South Shore Archery - August
> 
> We are giving away another press to one lucky Person!
> 
> ...


REMINDER------ People are breaking SSA's Entry rule.
Please limit your entries to one per day in each of the 5 various places. Please no videos. And please keep any conversations archery related. I am sorry to limit the number of entries per day but it took a lot of work to keep up with the posts last month!


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Please put me in for the press


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

I would love to win this press


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

Let's try this again.


----------



## Jimmyjoe (Mar 5, 2014)

In again


----------



## Erie (Aug 5, 2013)

Yes please. Put me in coach


----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

ttt


----------



## pjrol (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks I'm in.


----------



## Sweaver (Mar 12, 2011)

August 4th


----------



## Mass Bowhunter (Dec 22, 2011)

Love one!!


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

One more time.


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

In.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Double S said:


> REMINDER------ People are breaking SSA's Entry rule.
> Please limit your entries to one per day in each of the 5 various places. Please no videos. And please keep any conversations archery related. I am sorry to limit the number of entries per day but it took a lot of work to keep up with the posts last month!


Yeah I'm thinking YR is gonna get a fresh one from the mods pretty soon if he doesn't read the new rules,
Hint hint.

In for an EZ press, thanks SSA.


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

in it


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

This one is mine


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for the opportunity again!


----------



## AldoTheApache (May 21, 2013)

Close thread Im winning


----------



## billyr02 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## bernieboy (Jan 19, 2010)

In for the press!


----------



## stikbow208 (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## notz (Mar 4, 2013)

bump for the press


----------



## lancethompson (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks, I'm in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more for the EZ Press


----------



## Terrible Ted (Aug 4, 2014)

I could definitely use a press


----------



## OdinsEdge (Jun 6, 2014)

Count me in...


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in for the evening


----------



## chirojh (Oct 28, 2013)

In for the press


----------



## rsm7334 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm in Thanks...


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## Silent stalk (Mar 19, 2013)

In again. 
I really could use a press...


----------



## IL Biologist (Feb 14, 2007)

Sign me up!


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

I need one for sure!


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

In it!


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

In for the gold


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

first post is a winner!!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I am in..Great give away...:thumbs_up


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

one more time before bed


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Still here once every day


----------



## GREENBALL (Nov 3, 2009)

Im in


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

Count me in please.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## stampy (Jul 11, 2010)

south shore archery makes the best arrows , and the customer service is top notch!!! 

I'm In Jerry, Thanks


----------



## dlb123 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm too cheap to pay for bowsmithing, so I could use this.


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

I need this press bad !!!


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'll bite


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Upppp


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

in for the day for the press


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Tuesday


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Im in


----------



## perryhunter4 (Jan 30, 2008)

I am in. Thanks.


----------



## Shaw (Jun 19, 2003)

In again.


----------



## One Slick trick (Apr 12, 2013)

>----Deer----->

In to win


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inm


----------



## PD Fisher (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## jbacon1340 (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

In for today.


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In before the sun comes up!!


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the day.

EZ Press.


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

In again.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

In for the EZ press


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Entry


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Jerry


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

Try 3 for me


----------



## pulse (Dec 18, 2005)

Put me in.


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

Just to remind you guys its one post per day per thread, or facebook. Sorry for the limit on the registering to win the press but the work involved in tracking 10s of thousands of posts is extremely tough.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning. I'm in today.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

# 3 Entry , because i can read unlike some people , Thanks Jerry .


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

I'll try it on for size


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again! thanks


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

In, this would be faster/easier than building my own =)


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

In again


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily entry


----------



## Crazy Coot (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm in. Thanks!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery!! :usa2:


----------



## nagster (Nov 29, 2007)

In for a chance!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in for the morning, time for a press to switch out my string and cable


----------



## 19hunt92 (Jun 25, 2014)

Another guy that could use one!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

In for the day please


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## defmonkey (May 13, 2014)

in it!~


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe Ill win this time?


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Im in!!!


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm in it to win it!!!!!!


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

Im in too.


----------



## DiSc0Rd (Jan 28, 2014)

posting to win


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

in today thanks


----------



## shully1 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

In again.


----------



## BadgerT (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm in it


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

One more time!!


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## gts173 (Jun 2, 2013)

would be great to win


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## Novemberkid (Jun 22, 2014)

Count me in.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

In for today


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

Iam in


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

In today


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

And again


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

In again


----------



## dieseldeathstar (Sep 25, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

In again. thanks.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

fordnut said:


> And again


Please limit your entries to one per day in each of the 5 various places. Please no videos. And please keep any conversations archery related. I am sorry to limit the number of entries per day but it took a lot of work to keep up with the posts last month!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm in jerry !


----------



## modern_outlaw76 (Jul 26, 2012)

1+1= mine


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in for the afternoon


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

in again!


----------



## Slosir (Sep 18, 2013)

I'll bite again


----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

ttt


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

My chance for today!


----------



## nlackjack10186 (May 25, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## wv-outdoor (Jul 31, 2012)

count me in again!!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

EZ Press


----------



## briandride (May 25, 2011)

Me too


----------



## MonValleyBow (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## lancethompson (Jul 10, 2011)

Again!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In again


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm in :smile:


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

Im in :wink:


----------



## AutumnFever (Jun 30, 2013)

I am in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## AUTiger (Jun 18, 2008)

In it!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well my once for the day. Thanks SSA.


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## fnh (May 9, 2010)

i'm in


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

In for the evening
had fun out at the archery target tonight


----------



## Bowarrior (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

My Entry


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## 00juice (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## AitchAr (Aug 4, 2013)

Daily entry!


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

Im in............


----------



## Hcw16 (Oct 18, 2013)

im in


----------



## dlb123 (Oct 30, 2011)

In again


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes please!


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

In, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeeeup!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Hump day


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

in for today


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

SouthShoreRat said:


> Just to remind you guys its one post per day per thread, or facebook. Sorry for the limit on the registering to win the press but the work involved in tracking 10s of thousands of posts is extremely tough.



some of you guys still need to read this LOL

heres my daily chance


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Lol


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In it to win it


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

One more.


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Im Back


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Put me in


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry, thanks Jerry


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

My ONE daily entry , just amazes me how some archers cant read but can post numerous times on a computer.
LOL .


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In today for the EZ Press from SSA.


----------



## mjgonzo (Mar 21, 2010)

In again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

One press to rule them all and one last chance to win it,
for today!

#425
I'm in!!


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

In to win


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

4th time for me


----------



## swamp wader (Jun 22, 2008)

Im in!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning. In again.


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Im in !!


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

DAily chance


----------



## MikaelSwe (Jul 30, 2014)

Im in!


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

In!


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Im in again..


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In again


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily Entry


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

In for 8-6


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

In also


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

Im in !


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

In for the morning chance


----------



## Pork_Chopper (Aug 28, 2012)

In again, thanks!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My once for the day to win this.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

Put me in for another try.


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## defmonkey (May 13, 2014)

in in


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

RangerJ said:


> again


Read the last paragraph. Might save you from getting a fresh one from the mods, or disqualified by SSA.
Good luck.

Enter to win a Last Chance Press From South Shore Archery - August<br />
<br />
We are giving away another press to one lucky Person!<br />
<br />
September 1st we will draw the July winner from all of the entries. The winner will receive the press shipped free (within the continental USA). If the winner is outside the USA you will be contacted with shipping options!<br />
<br />
<font color="#FF0000"> We have 5 ways to enter:</font><br />
<br />
* Post in this thread<br />
<br />
* Go to www.southshorearcherysupply.com and make a purchase from South Shore!<br />
<br />
* Go to one of our Last Chance Threads In The Classifieds And Bump Any Of The Threads<br />
<br />
* Send an email to [email protected] om<br />
<br />
* Like us on Facebook @ https://www.facebook.com/southshorearcherysupply<br />
<br />
Please limit your entries to one per day in each of the 5 various places. Please no videos. And please keep any conversations archery related. I am sorry to limit the number of entries per day but it took a lot of work to keep up with the posts last month!


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

In for the day


----------



## rddrappo (Apr 1, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

*If I win I would deffinatly press a bow*

Lol :wink:


----------



## jbacon1340 (Oct 29, 2013)

I could really really really really use one


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

In for 8-6-14. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## mels95yj (Jan 14, 2012)

I'll try again.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery. :humble:


----------



## dal15 (Sep 6, 2009)

In thanks


----------



## DarnYankee (Oct 24, 2007)

Count me in ... again.


----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Rob5589 (Apr 28, 2013)

Tryin' again...


----------



## bernieboy (Jan 19, 2010)

In for today!


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

In for wednesday....


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks again Jerry


----------



## craSSh (Aug 12, 2008)

In again


----------



## edmkills (Oct 25, 2008)

In again.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## DavidBLingo (Nov 24, 2008)

In for today


----------



## DiSc0Rd (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm still in


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

One more time.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## gambler2200 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

Another chance for the EZ


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again for today


----------



## modern_outlaw76 (Jul 26, 2012)

In again


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## Slosir (Sep 18, 2013)

In for the night


----------



## AitchAr (Aug 4, 2013)

Daily entry


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

In again


----------



## gatorbait42 (Jun 17, 2007)

In again


----------



## brutus69 (Jun 13, 2009)

Put me in. This would be great to have.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh still around


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

In again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in for the evening


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

in for the night


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## Arrow Buster (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm in!


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## dlb123 (Oct 30, 2011)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

heres my entry for the day.


somebody pm rangerJ and tell him about the 1 post per day thing LOL


----------



## uraarchr (Jun 29, 2006)

Im in too!


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

IN again for today.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## PD Fisher (Mar 16, 2014)

In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Thursday


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

In for the EZ


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

One more time!


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In!!!!!


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Again for me


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

#4 daily entry , thanks


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In for the day....................


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry, thanks Jerry


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

number 5


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Who doesn't want a LCA press ?


----------



## Scowd (Dec 1, 2013)

I would love to win it!


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In again


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

In for today!


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Almost Friday


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning bump for South Shore Archery Supply. Im in again.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily


----------



## wv-outdoor (Jul 31, 2012)

Once more


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

8-7-14 entry.


----------



## KJH2005 (Apr 22, 2005)

I am in!


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

On board...


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in for the morning


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## defmonkey (May 13, 2014)

Morning in


----------



## modern_outlaw76 (Jul 26, 2012)

Checking in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## bastage (Nov 5, 2013)

In for 1


----------



## gambler2200 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## asashooter (Dec 9, 2006)

Put me in.


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Put me in for today. Thanks


----------



## midwestbowhunt (Feb 16, 2011)

In for August


----------



## DJudge (Nov 19, 2010)

Count me in... Thanks


----------



## lost american (Nov 21, 2002)

i am in


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

Please add me in.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

In for a shot at the press


----------



## CANT HIT EM (Jul 9, 2011)

Up top


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

In for today


----------



## Swamp Poodle (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm in as well


----------



## Skers85 (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll take it


----------



## wvminer (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

In please


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

Count me in, thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery! :first: :usa2:


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Count me in for the bow press as well...would love to be able to press my bow at home.


----------



## Jimmyjoe (Mar 5, 2014)

count me in again


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

In it to win it!!


----------



## tarheelkid (May 8, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

One more time.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm in...


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

whatever you do.. Don't ever eat the Big White Mint in the urinal.. I know it's tempting.. but don't do it!


----------



## balzak (Dec 19, 2012)

Entered


----------



## AitchAr (Aug 4, 2013)

Daily entry


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Thursday at 4:08PM bump


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## GTOJoe (Mar 9, 2009)

Like Duracell.


----------



## DavidBLingo (Nov 24, 2008)

In for today.


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In for the night


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

Again...


----------



## 137buck (Oct 4, 2005)

In for August!


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

In.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok my once for today to win the EZ press.


----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

ttt


----------



## NEMOSteve (Apr 19, 2012)

I could use one of those nice presses!


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

Back in again!


----------



## craSSh (Aug 12, 2008)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## ex-okie (Mar 1, 2004)

Hope it's my turn this time.


----------



## AUTiger (Jun 18, 2008)

Again


----------



## ohiobowhntr24 (Jun 22, 2007)

Im in


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

Bump back to the front page
in for the evening


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

In again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In for today!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## khaglund (Jul 29, 2012)

In it to win it


----------



## dlb123 (Oct 30, 2011)

In again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Almost missed today's chance


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

In for another chance at an EZ press.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Woo hoo Friday is here! Too bad I have to work all weekend...


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

In for the EZ baby!!!


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

In for today


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more time for the EZ press


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

#5 entry , doing it by the rules unlike some . (rangerj ) hope they notice you like breaking rules .


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In for another day.........................


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

In again today


----------



## AitchAr (Aug 4, 2013)

My daily entry.


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Please....


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

I'll play too...


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

ill join as well!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for today


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Put me in


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning bump for South Shore Archery Supply. Im in on my birthday.


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning try, thanks Jerry


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

Number 6

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

In for Friday


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

strikerII said:


> Good morning bump for South Shore Archery Supply. Im in on my birthday.


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

In on Friday woot woot.


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in for a great Friday morning


----------



## defmonkey (May 13, 2014)

AM in


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

In for the day please


----------



## bryanlenig119 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## RCValley (Jun 22, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## 991hunter (Jul 10, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

In today


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## gambler2200 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## dshotter (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

In again!


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Still lurking for the win


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

One more time.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

my entry today for the sweet sweet press


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

in today thanks


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in today


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Throw my name in the hat please !!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## gatorbait42 (Jun 17, 2007)

In again


----------



## ExtremeWestern (Jul 13, 2014)

yay another one


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

in again


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## M4J0R T0M (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

ttt


----------



## lancethompson (Jul 10, 2011)

Again


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

One more time.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

In again


----------



## hoytman2979 (Apr 4, 2009)

in please


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in


----------



## Basstar (Aug 9, 2008)

You hoo!!!!!!!!! I am ready win this press!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery. :humble:


----------



## DavidBLingo (Nov 24, 2008)

In for the day. Thanks for doing this contest!


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily entry


----------



## gsxr_kid (Dec 24, 2010)

all in


----------



## Deputy14 (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

In again


----------



## Waittilloctober (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## elkmeat (Mar 26, 2014)

me as well.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Iii


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

Got the broadheads shooting good I have 10 good broadhead arrows out of a dozen

Count me in


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm in


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## StrmStlkr (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in. Thank you for doing this.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Saturday.


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

And how many entries do we get again?


----------



## ColbyKiller (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning try, thanks Jerry


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Count me in Jerry.


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

In.


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

One more time


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Bump....


----------



## TruGrit (May 15, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## jimbombo (Apr 21, 2007)

Im in please.


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

My daily in


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

#5 - in this today .


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

Again


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Another round


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery. :first:


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

In again, to do my own work.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

In today


----------



## DeerCook (Jan 23, 2006)

Put me IN!!


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

In for the day please


----------



## HARPOEN (Jul 25, 2008)

Lekker man lekker


----------



## wcm250f (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks for the contest


----------



## RCValley (Jun 22, 2006)

Good morning from MI!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Sat in


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning bump for South Shore Archery Supply. I'm in today, thanks Jerry!


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

In again !!


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily entry


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## defmonkey (May 13, 2014)

Saturday in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in for the morning

will be shooting the broadheads again today


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## perryhunter4 (Jan 30, 2008)

In. Thanks.


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

Im in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Me too please


----------



## askala (Jan 22, 2010)

Bump


----------



## skottyboi34 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm in! Sure could use a nice press!


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Iiii


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In it!


----------



## ridgerunner280 (Jul 25, 2013)

Im in, thanks


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

In today thanks


----------



## flyboy9994 (Sep 27, 2010)

Perfect timing. I'm in the market for a good press!


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

in again


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## CoyoteHunter (Oct 19, 2005)

put me in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

EZ Press


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

In for saturday


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## poobear (May 14, 2008)

In again


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

When do I get it?


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in


----------



## archery j (Jun 12, 2010)

im in


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In before bed


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

In again


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeeeup!


----------



## Arrow Star (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

Just finished making up another dozen arrows for my long awaited elk trip, come on September.

Count me in


----------



## 182gross (Jan 29, 2008)

I would love one


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

And again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Once more


----------



## ExtremeWestern (Jul 13, 2014)

in again


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## antelopeat71 (Jul 12, 2010)

im in again


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Sunday entry..


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Zip


----------



## billym260 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Jedidiah367 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'll give it a shot!


----------



## jbacon1340 (Oct 29, 2013)

Me me me


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

#7 for me, Thanks


----------



## perryhunter4 (Jan 30, 2008)

I am in. Thanks.


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeeeup!


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

In again


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

Why not throw my name in again


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Hellooooo....


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

#6 for me , i play by the rules unlike a few above , again and again and again . Hope they get banned.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

In .


----------



## Badgerfan54220 (Dec 1, 2011)

Sign me up......


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning bump for South Shore Archery Supply. Im in today.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

In again. :mg:


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry, thanks Jerry


----------



## ck3 (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

put me in please.


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

My daily in


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## BoiseBound (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the chance - I am in


----------



## raydogg34 (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm in thanks for the giveaway


----------



## Cabbage14 (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm in!


----------



## Jimmy Ivy (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the chance


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In for the morning!


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

In for the anticipation!!!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Good morning AT


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Sunday funday in


----------



## foudarme (Mar 24, 2006)

i'm in also !


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in for the morning


----------



## roe1979 (Dec 22, 2008)

In it to win it


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Sunday entry


----------



## fragmag (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## eriesigtau (Dec 10, 2004)

im in


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Good morning AT!


----------



## defmonkey (May 13, 2014)

in it


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Daily in


----------



## dsmith1988 (Oct 21, 2012)

Another chance!


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in


----------



## OhioShedder (Nov 24, 2012)

In it


----------



## NMAZCO3 (Sep 16, 2011)

In again


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

In...


----------



## RCValley (Jun 22, 2006)

Happy Sunday


----------



## Wade B (Jan 8, 2014)

In please


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Put my name in the hat one more time please


----------



## rherston10 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

in for today


----------



## littlebaka1 (Aug 22, 2012)

In it to win it


----------



## hht01 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good to go


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Missed yesterday but I'm here today


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## NJlefty (Jul 4, 2003)

Put me in!!!


----------



## coolcraigster26 (Jul 1, 2012)

Me me me


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Try again :embara:


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

my daily entry for the press


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Again and again and again we are all in


----------



## vortecman (Dec 10, 2005)

try again


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

One more time.


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

In for Sunday


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In for today!


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

Broadheads all tuned ended up with 14 good arrows, 6 practice arrows and 6 uncut arrows but to be cut in the up coming week. 

Ready for the upcoming hunting season, just need a press for repairs at camp 

In for the hot afternoon.


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Put me in again. Thanks


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

In again


----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

ttt


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery. :first:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

In again


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

In again


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

In...


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

In.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

I n..


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

Want this press


----------



## 01eye (May 12, 2009)

Am I the lucky one?:drummer:


----------



## skottyboi34 (Aug 19, 2012)

In again!


----------



## Slosir (Sep 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## dlb123 (Oct 30, 2011)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## Wade B (Jan 8, 2014)

again please


----------



## limerock (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm in again


----------



## AitchAr (Aug 4, 2013)

Daily entry


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In for the win this time


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Monday


----------



## Boone Irwin (Jun 5, 2014)

Day one


----------



## perryhunter4 (Jan 30, 2008)

In. Thanks.


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Up again


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

in again..


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In for the breakfast crowd


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

daily entry,for the press i so dearly need


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

number 8 thanks


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

In, ,happy Monday


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

My #7 entry - yeah , its Monday - not happy /:sad:


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning try, Thanks Jerry


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the day.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning bump for South Shore Archery Supply. I'm in for today.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In today


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in


----------



## cody9228 (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## bowkeeper (Mar 10, 2013)

in it


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

Daily entry


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Put me in


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

I could use one!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Once again to win.


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeeeup!


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

In for today


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

In for Today


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

in today


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

In again


----------



## ExtremeWestern (Jul 13, 2014)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery. :dancing:


----------



## defmonkey (May 13, 2014)

In it to win it


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

in it


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm in.....



Tim


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

This has to be the only drawing I have seen that you can enter every day


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

I'd like to win


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Still in the shadows


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

I would love to win this


----------



## GeorgiaBoy10 (May 25, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## mels95yj (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

In for today


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

In today


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily entry


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In it!


----------



## Cabbage14 (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

In for the day please


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

in for monday


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In!!!


----------



## khaglund (Jul 29, 2012)

In for the win. Good lord willing and the creek don't rise


----------



## spot&dot (Nov 4, 2003)

count me in


----------



## treestandnappin (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Joe van (Nov 3, 2011)

me 2


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## wv-outdoor (Jul 31, 2012)

In again!!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

And again


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Im in


----------



## DavidBLingo (Nov 24, 2008)

Back to the top!


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in after a 14.5 hour day, ..... hum need a press for it


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## dlb123 (Oct 30, 2011)

In again


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

In again


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

again


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Uuuuu


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## Boone Irwin (Jun 5, 2014)

In for day number 2


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yaaahhh


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Tuesday


----------



## Moler (Mar 25, 2012)

sure, I'm in.....


----------



## billyr02 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

....


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the day.


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

Just pack it up and send it to my house. I'm in again


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Heeereeee


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more time


----------



## gatorbait42 (Jun 17, 2007)

In again


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

In for the day


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

In again thanks


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

#8 for me , playin by the rules and once per day.


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Im in.......


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

9th time for me thanks


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for today


----------



## cmossy (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm in there!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning bump for South Shore Archery Supply. Im in for today.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in,,,


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Entered


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry, Thanks Jerry


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in.


----------



## RCValley (Jun 22, 2006)

Daily Bump


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

in for today


----------



## wv-outdoor (Jul 31, 2012)

Bump


----------



## octain2 (Mar 13, 2010)

im in!!! thanks for the chance!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

And another one.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

In for the day


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## AitchAr (Aug 4, 2013)

My daily entry


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## defmonkey (May 13, 2014)

In it


----------



## barnesville4 (Mar 1, 2014)

put me in again please


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery. :humble:


----------



## Stringster (Aug 12, 2014)

Hope I win!


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

sign me in for the day please


----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Im in.



SouthShoreRat said:


> Enter to win a Last Chance Press From South Shore Archery - August
> 
> We are giving away another press to one lucky Person!
> 
> ...


----------



## ddnisley (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm in!!!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

im in


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily entry


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

I need this!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## Basstar (Aug 9, 2008)

OK I'm next to win


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

Im in


----------



## gambler2200 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## Cbrown06 (Oct 20, 2012)

Love one!


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

im in this month again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## craSSh (Aug 12, 2008)

Another entry


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

one more time...hope this is my lucky day !


----------



## Kwlabh (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## Cabbage14 (Aug 15, 2004)

Another try


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

In again


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

In for today


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In!!!!


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in .


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jjjj


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

been another ruff day, spun the track on the plow cat and have to order parts and have a Mechanic that has a heavy duty press to press broken pins out and replace them.

Count me in for the press after a day like today.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

my daily press getting post


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## Neumonic (Oct 14, 2013)

In to win!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

In it to win it!


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Wednesday


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

In again.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

In for an EZ press from SSA.


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Back in


----------



## elgringo (Feb 6, 2013)

I m in


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

I am in it to win it


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Here we go again . Someone i dont know will win this press . Thus i will not care so off to work i go .


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning try, thanks Jerry


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

In please


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello folks...


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## Birdx33 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in today


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

In for today


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In for the day!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning bump for South Shore Archery Supply. I'm in today.


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

In again, thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Chris D. (Mar 23, 2014)

In again.....hopefully lucky this time around. Doubt it but gotta think positive..


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Daily entry


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

In for today


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Im in!


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Sign me up.....




Tim


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

in for today


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery. :dancing:


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## wv-outdoor (Jul 31, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Biggamehunterto (Nov 30, 2013)

I could use a bow press.


----------



## rdaigle87 (Feb 13, 2014)

count me in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## defmonkey (May 13, 2014)

Hump day in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In for 2day


----------



## aricpayne (Mar 1, 2013)

In...


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

im in for today


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

One more time.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## pendejo37 (Jul 4, 2009)

in.


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm in. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in!


----------



## Nickum1982 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## onesavage (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

ttt


----------



## jono446 (May 7, 2014)

Im in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again for me to win.


----------



## Ruttin BUX (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily Entry


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

i really need a press


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

In again


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm in again


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In!!


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Again for today


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Thursday


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

In again


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

I am in again!


----------



## Greencb (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

Daily entry


----------



## GRIMWALD (Sep 28, 2012)

I just wanted the 1000 spot

GRIM

and I missed LOL!!!


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

In please!


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeeeup!!!


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeeeeeeeeppp


----------



## perryhunter4 (Jan 30, 2008)

I am in. Thanks.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

In again.


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm back


----------



## tidy313 (Aug 15, 2010)

Im in


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Put me in


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

im onboard..


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I wish i could enter several times every day like others do , BUT , i will follow the simple rule that Jerry set.
In , In again , once more , in it to win it , here for the win , need me a press , another , In this .


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

tenth time this month for me, thanks


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the day.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## GVOllie (Mar 6, 2010)

In please.


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

Put me in please


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning bump for South Shore Archery Supply. Good prices, fast shipping. My entry for today.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## vclewis (May 12, 2014)

In now


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry, thanks Jerry. The arrows shoot great.


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Inski for dayski pleaseski


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks i'm in


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In for the day...............


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

Count me in


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

In for today


----------



## wv-outdoor (Jul 31, 2012)

In again


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Count me in thanks


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

try again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery. :usa2:


----------



## modern_outlaw76 (Jul 26, 2012)

In in in


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

All in for an EZ press even though my BowMaster portable press is pretty easy to use for the basics like strings and peeps and the price can't be beat except by a free EZ press from South Shore Archery.


----------



## ksuwildkat (Jul 22, 2014)

Add me to the list


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

im in for today


----------



## defmonkey (May 13, 2014)

Boom in again


----------



## ExtremeWestern (Jul 13, 2014)

in again lets gooo


----------



## bryanlenig119 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 12PointJedi (Apr 24, 2013)

One shot


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Another chance


----------



## Pokes_Bowhunter (Jul 30, 2014)

Im in


----------



## bowhunter2007 (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Put me in for today


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

In today.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## craSSh (Aug 12, 2008)

In again


----------



## hoytrampagextjc (Aug 8, 2014)

Please enter me I would love a press of my own


----------



## Ubet28 (May 13, 2011)

I'm in..


----------



## barnesville4 (Mar 1, 2014)

really could use a press im in


----------



## Slosir (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

And then some


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Daily in thanks Jerry


----------



## AJRuiz (Jul 6, 2012)

It would be awesome to win this. Thanks!


----------



## lunaarchery (Jan 16, 2013)

hope to win


----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

ttt


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

In for today


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

In again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In for the day!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In in in in in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

got home early tonight jus a 11 hour day

count me in


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

In again


----------



## MN_walker (Feb 17, 2011)

In.


----------



## Pete K (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

In again for the day!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

It's FRIDAYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In for the win


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hey man I'm here to win this still. Of course not like last time but here none the less. Think Ranger should read the new rules once a day.


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeeeup!


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

i would like a press please lol 

i think i missed a daily entry. 



i find it hard to believe nobody has PM'd rangerj yet LOL


----------



## Cabbage14 (Aug 15, 2004)

In again


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

me too


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

In it to --- it . Im in . Once again , and again, once more.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Still here


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

TGIF, I am in!


----------



## theanswer (Jan 25, 2003)

Im in


----------



## coolcraigster26 (Jul 1, 2012)

im down


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

In again


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Up and in


----------



## Dhninja (Aug 12, 2014)

Sign me up ..


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the day.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Increasing my chances...I hope


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning bump for South Shore Archery Supply. Im in today.


----------



## bpfohler (Dec 28, 2013)

Pick me!!!


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

In for another


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

11th time lucky???

Thanks


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Im in again...


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

In for today


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry, thanks Jerry


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

In today thanks


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in today


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Friday entry


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In for today......


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

todays entry


----------



## holtv663 (Jul 6, 2014)

In for the WIN!


----------



## defmonkey (May 13, 2014)

in in in


----------



## Larry t (Sep 19, 2012)

I am IN.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Friday entry!


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Friday entry #2


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Friday entry #3


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm not creative enough to think of a new entry phrase...Friday entry #4


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Upp


----------



## jmjohnson338 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## DRSHOOTER (Jan 2, 2011)

in.


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

In again. Jerry the best


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery. :dancing:


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily entry


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

In please


----------



## bryanlenig119 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## Novemberkid (Jun 22, 2014)

Pick me!


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Im in again !!!


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

in again


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll try it...thanks


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

ill give it a try!


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## NMAZCO3 (Sep 16, 2011)

In again


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

One more try.


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in for the night


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

in please....thanks


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

In again


----------



## Slosir (Sep 18, 2013)

Once again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Saturday


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

In..


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In again please.


----------



## pvh1969 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes sir


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

Uno mas


----------



## HARPOEN (Jul 25, 2008)

Lucky?!


----------



## Brow (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, this is likely to be my one entry and I would be up for a fair bit in freight costs if I won but gotta be in it to win it and I could use a press one day to play with my bow at home and not have to go to the club house which is only open if a committee member is around.
Nice to see vendors supporting us all like this.


----------



## Basstar (Aug 9, 2008)

Post


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Im in again.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I wanna enter multiple times every day like RJ .


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Iiii


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Up again today


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

In.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

In.


----------



## GVOllie (Mar 6, 2010)

In, thanks!


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Entry


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

In for today


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

I would in also


----------



## Cabbage14 (Aug 15, 2004)

In again


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning try, thanks Jerry


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning bump for South Shore Archery Supply. I'm in for today.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Add my name please


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Please add my name to the hat.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanx for the chance at a great prize


----------



## gambler2200 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

In again


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for another chance


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in.


----------



## defmonkey (May 13, 2014)

weekend in!


----------



## ExtremeWestern (Jul 13, 2014)

in again


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

in for saturday


----------



## rosharb (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Another day another chance. Thanks


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## huntingful (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## bryanlenig119 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## bryanlenig119 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

Daily entry


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Im in, thanks!


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Still here


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

In for today


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## Kid Calico (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In it


----------



## jackdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## vclewis (May 12, 2014)

I could use it


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

im in again


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

In again


----------



## Bowsting (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes, I could use an EZ Press. 45 miles to bow shop is getting old.


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

Pick me


----------



## wrobo61 (Dec 18, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery. Thanx Jerry! :humble:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hey YR I'm in this still.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## markdenis (Sep 7, 2010)

first time


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Sunday entry


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

think i missed a day LOL 

oh well, heres to having a press in my living room


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Me me me meeeee


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Gota be in it to win it!


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

In again but just go ahead and ship it to me and be done with it


----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

ttt


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

In again!


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Bow press pls...


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily entry


----------



## ducky (Jan 27, 2005)

Let's go


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

Lets try again.


----------



## depogrig (Sep 5, 2012)

In!


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning try, thanks Jerry.


----------



## craSSh (Aug 12, 2008)

Once again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning bump for South Shore Archery Supply. I'm in today.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I think i will enter today .


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

eeehaaa! why not?!!


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Woot woot


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Throw my name in again


----------



## 06hoythunter (Apr 5, 2009)

In for another chance


----------



## markX (Apr 5, 2010)

In for this month


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

Daily entry


----------



## gatorbait42 (Jun 17, 2007)

In again


----------



## emsurfer (Aug 8, 2008)

Im in for a chance


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Trying again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in for Sunday


----------



## tamccain (Feb 3, 2010)

in it to win it


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

11th time for me, Thanks


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

In for today


----------



## rosharb (Jul 16, 2014)

In today


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Sunday entry


----------



## cybertec2003 (Aug 1, 2003)

I am in!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> Hey YR I'm in this still.


Right on buddy. :thumb:

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery. Thanx Jerry! :first:


----------



## bryanlenig119 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

in again......


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

In please


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

in please


----------



## Novemberkid (Jun 22, 2014)

In again.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

In once again!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## defmonkey (May 13, 2014)

sunday in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here we go to win again.


----------



## bryanlenig119 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

In for today


----------



## cyclegeo (Feb 18, 2012)

Put me in the drawing please.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Still here for the win


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll give it a whirl


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## arhassett (Oct 12, 2008)

In!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the day.


----------



## TGray502 (Jul 30, 2014)

Pick me!


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Can't believe I have been missing this!!!!! In for the win........ again


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Hopefully will need this for the new bow I want, hopefully getting 🙏


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Yankee, Ranger; the gangs all here lol


----------



## bowhunter2007 (Sep 11, 2006)

In again


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm gonna win this one 😲


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm in for the EZ win.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

I'll pay shipping !


----------



## bryanlenig119 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

yup yup


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

One more time.


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

In.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## Major Pain (Oct 19, 2012)

In!!!


----------



## Buckaroo2 (May 24, 2011)

Sure would be nice!


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

In again !!


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

Back up


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Enter my name please


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Uuuuuuup............. EZ though 😕


----------



## Larry123 (Feb 19, 2014)

Trying one more time


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## wthunter (Jul 31, 2014)

First post on AT and perhaps a winning post for a press.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## GVOllie (Mar 6, 2010)

In. Thanks.


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

wthunter said:


> First post on AT and perhaps a winning post for a press.


Welcome to AT and good luck on the press


----------



## Bower12 (Aug 11, 2014)

Im in


----------



## whatcha got (Jan 8, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## dlb123 (Oct 30, 2011)

In again


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

In again


----------



## KillerVega (Jun 4, 2008)

I am IN,


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

In!


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

In thwre


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

in again....


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

In again for Ranger


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

12:00 and in once more.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Monday


----------



## rooftop (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks for a great contest. I am in.


----------



## Dand23 (Jan 3, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## BowOgre (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm in too.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hope I win it this month


----------



## skottyboi34 (Aug 19, 2012)

I sure could use this! I'm in again!


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'll take my turn today to win it.


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

In again


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

Send it my way


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In!!!!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Heres 2 more for RangerJ and my one per day because i can read the rules , hope they disqualify those that ....
:zip:
and again 
one more 
in again 
........................................:zip:


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Another day another entry


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

South Shore to the top !


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press.


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry, thanks Jerry.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Once more.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning bump for South Shore Archery Supply. I'm in for today.


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Put me in. Thanks


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

In for the day!


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

In for today


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

In for today


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for today


----------



## bryanlenig119 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeeeeup!!!


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In for another day........


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Another day, another press for the press 🙌


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

In for the day, thanks!


----------



## Jedari (Feb 21, 2005)

What the hec, I will give it a try. In.


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

On board...


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

In today


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

In for today.


----------



## hoytrampagextjc (Aug 8, 2014)

In for today please


----------



## Mike Mcknight (Oct 30, 2003)

put me into the drawing please...


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Dhninja (Aug 12, 2014)

In today


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In for the Win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery. Thanx Jerry! :dancing:


----------



## defmonkey (May 13, 2014)

up n in


----------



## rdaigle87 (Feb 13, 2014)

in for the win!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## dsmith1988 (Oct 21, 2012)

Today's the day!


----------



## bowhunter2007 (Sep 11, 2006)

In today


----------



## ultimatesooner (Mar 27, 2012)

In

Thanks for doing these


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

In again
thanks jerry


----------



## Emitto (Aug 10, 2012)

I am in, thanks for the chance!
Cheers.
EG.


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

In again


----------



## gambler2200 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Iinn


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

In for today


----------



## Nic870 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily


----------



## traveler05 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the opportunity to win this press. Count me in


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

my daily entry,and my tribute to rangerj 


again
again 
again 
again 
again 
again 
again 

LOL


----------



## gatorbait42 (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

One more time.


----------



## Cabbage14 (Aug 15, 2004)

Another try


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Im in


----------



## bryanlenig119 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## jose logan (Sep 30, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm in again!


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeeeup!


----------



## KMBH (Aug 6, 2012)

I am in


----------



## bryanlenig119 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## BlackRiverHA (Jan 26, 2012)

in in in


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

innah


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Tuesday entry


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

count me in too.
thanks


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

In for the 18th. I'm on Pacific time, lol


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Boom goes the dynomite, for the win


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm in again


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

this is the twelfth I think,

Thanks


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

12fth


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

in again


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

RangerJ - no one will notice the multiple entries EVERY day . :mg: - Oh wait , i just did again .


----------



## gsxr_kid (Dec 24, 2010)

in again


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Back in today


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

One more time.


----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

ttt


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In!!!


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Tuesday try


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry, thanks Jerry


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

In for today


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press from SSA.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning all. I'm in today.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

In.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

One more shot at the press please.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily entry


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in it for Tuesday


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

In for the day


----------



## bryanlenig119 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

In.


----------



## dsmith1988 (Oct 21, 2012)

I could use one


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

in for today


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

I am in please


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

again


----------



## wthwaites (Feb 18, 2014)

In for the Press!


----------



## Fishman1113 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm in. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## JPN800 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Put my name in the mix


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In to Win.


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in


----------



## BHMTitan (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll take it!


----------



## defmonkey (May 13, 2014)

In it


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

In again


----------



## OutbackAlien (Aug 29, 2009)

Entered


----------



## OutbackAlien (Aug 29, 2009)

With all these posts, the odds of winning must be slim


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery. Thanx Jerry! :usa2:


----------



## barnesville4 (Mar 1, 2014)

really need one thanks and ttt!


----------



## asashooter (Dec 9, 2006)

Put me in.


----------



## modern_outlaw76 (Jul 26, 2012)

Count me as in.


----------



## wv-outdoor (Jul 31, 2012)

In again


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm in....



Tim


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In for today....


----------



## Joeku (Apr 17, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## Novemberkid (Jun 22, 2014)

Im in.


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Im in


----------



## temp367 (Jan 28, 2009)

Im in, thank you


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

I'll take it 😒


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

in for today


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

In for my chance today.


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

In there is always hope


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

In again


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

In.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## LuketheDrifter (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Winnn


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Hump day entry for the win.


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

In for today


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

I for today


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Im in...


----------



## PSR II (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## SPANIARD (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

In for wed. - my one entry .


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

In today also


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Chances are getting slim but I'll take it !


----------



## gcjhawk (Dec 10, 2008)

I am in


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

Luck needs to change, Im in.


----------



## notz (Mar 4, 2013)

morning bump for the in


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Happy Hump Day


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press from SSA.


----------



## markX (Apr 5, 2010)

In again. Thx ssa


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## Major Pain (Oct 19, 2012)

In from In!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in today


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry, thanks Jerry.


----------



## bryanlenig119 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## multi-target (Jul 17, 2011)

Count me in..


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

In!


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily entry


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

im in


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning, I'm in today.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

In for the day


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

Lucky thirteen, thanks


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

oh yeah im in this morning


----------



## rosharb (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In for 2 day


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Put me in today


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

In today


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

In please


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm in for today and will be here tomorrow too god willing.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery. Thanx Jerry! :first:


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

im in again


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

Ok.. so a 3 legged dog walks into a bar and says "Where's the no good son of gun that shot my paw?"

In


----------



## gambler2200 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## jtnm (Oct 10, 2008)

Count me in! Thanks


----------



## alang145 (Jan 4, 2013)

in for a great press


----------



## defmonkey (May 13, 2014)

In it up


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

man i could soooo use this press 

thanks for the chance jerry


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

im in for today


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Put me in please.


----------



## GVOllie (Mar 6, 2010)

In, thanks!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## swardlow (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Up again.


----------



## Judge10 (Oct 12, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

In..


----------



## Novemberkid (Jun 22, 2014)

In again.


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

The message you have written is too short. Please lengthen your post to at least 3 characters.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Im in.


----------



## craSSh (Aug 12, 2008)

Again


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

In it


----------



## tunertype (Oct 28, 2013)

In.


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

In again...


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Bedtime!!!


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

In for the win!


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm in...




Tim


----------



## askala (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

In again


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeeeup!


----------



## smjodo (Dec 9, 2013)

Giddiup


----------



## Slosir (Sep 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

On it for the win


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

In for today


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## ExtremeWestern (Jul 13, 2014)

why not again


----------



## cgartin (Nov 16, 2012)

I need a press.


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

.....in


----------



## PSR II (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

entry for today


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

woah, 2 uniontown guys post in a row LOL 


my daily entry for the sweet sweet press


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

In again & again!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Thursday


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

In again, Jerry. Thanks for the opportunity. 

Skeet.


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In!!!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

here it is .


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

In again


----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

I'll try again but I do believe Ranger has this one in the bag...........LOL


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Hard press.......... I mean, EZ press


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Take a number please


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

14th, thanks


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning, another bump for South Shore Archery Supply. I'm in today.


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Jerry, bump for you.
Count me in today.
Thanks.


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

In to win with South Shore Archery.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## OhioShedder (Nov 24, 2012)

once again for thursday


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Im in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily entry


----------



## bowhunter2007 (Sep 11, 2006)

in again


----------



## windknot69 (Jan 5, 2013)

Put me in please!


----------



## Acts 10:13 (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm in...the drawing is on my birthday!!! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry, thanks Jerry.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

In please


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

In again


----------



## Dhninja (Aug 12, 2014)

Sign me up


----------



## Jedari (Feb 21, 2005)

One more entry.


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm in. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## jbacon1340 (Oct 29, 2013)

In again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

In for Thursday morn fall is coming mornings are getting cooler


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

In.


----------



## defmonkey (May 13, 2014)

boom in


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

Winning with one entry this month


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Daily in, hope to win the presss!


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Trying once again thanks


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

In again


----------



## wvminer (Oct 29, 2008)

In again.


----------



## Donjr721 (Mar 25, 2013)

Oooh pick me pick me


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

In again! Thanks guys!


----------



## GVOllie (Mar 6, 2010)

In, thanks!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again to win please.


----------



## gambler2200 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## JDZ (Mar 23, 2010)

Entered.


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

In for today.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery. Thanx Jerry! :usa2: FREEDOM :usa2:


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Enter my name


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## b_man (Aug 16, 2007)

Enter me please


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

RangerJ said:


> in again


What he ^ ^ said
OO 
>
~


----------



## jtw80 (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## Ramstud41 (Jul 1, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Put me IN ... can sure use one, Thanks for giving one away!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

GBUSA said:


> What he ^ ^ said
> OO
> >
> ~


Hahaaa


----------



## Waittilloctober (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

in again.


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Press on


----------



## BERT306 (Jan 30, 2011)

Enter me please


----------



## bryanlenig119 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

In again


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

In!!


----------



## wv-outdoor (Jul 31, 2012)

In again


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes please!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## westdraw (Jan 8, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## up_close (Jan 30, 2005)

I'd love a press. 😃


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

In for today


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeeup!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Fridayyyyyy


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

in again...


----------



## TM8 (Mar 8, 2009)

Me also.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Here


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

in baby!


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Still here


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In for the AM


----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

In it to win it!


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Here I am again!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Heres mine , and 5 more for RangerJ


----------



## SPANIARD (Nov 5, 2006)

in again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press from SSA.


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning try, thanks Jerry.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning and Happy Friday. I'm in today.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

What they all said!
Thanks.


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for Friday


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery. Thanx Jerry! :humble:


----------



## silver bullet (Mar 24, 2007)

I could really use the EZ.I have an old apple that is more or less obsolete with today's parallel limbs.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In for today please.


----------



## markX (Apr 5, 2010)

Fri in...


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

In again,

Thanks Jerry @ South Shore !


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

In !!!


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

In.


----------



## Nic870 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

In for today.


----------



## defmonkey (May 13, 2014)

Friday in!


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm in! Thanks Jerry!


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

In for a great Friday morning


----------



## bryanlenig119 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

im in again!


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello...


----------



## pick4250 (Aug 18, 2014)

I would do some awesome bow tuning if I had a press.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Fire me a pressy thang


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In 4 2day


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

Im in


----------



## beearcher (May 19, 2014)

In as well......


----------



## GVOllie (Mar 6, 2010)

Almost forgot...not really.

In for today. Thanks!


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

in please


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Again


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## Larry t (Sep 19, 2012)

In again.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Here


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## notbulbous (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm in thank you


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

N for 2day


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

In again


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

in again !


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In again!


----------



## CANT HIT EM (Jul 9, 2011)

Up toooooop


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

in again...thanks


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

my daily


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

One more time...Thanks Again


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Innn


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Saturday


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Winner


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Chicken dinner


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

In again.


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In!!!


----------



## gsxr_kid (Dec 24, 2010)

again


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## billyr02 (Jun 16, 2014)

In again


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

RangerJ said:


> in again


heres 5 more for ya. Just dont get it.

Anyway , heres my one entry on this post.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily entry


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning try, thanks for the chance Jerry.


----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

Daily entry


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning. I'm in today.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In for today....


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Add my name


----------



## GrizlyTbear (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm in ( God is good all the time ).


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

In once again thanks


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Press time!


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

In for a beautiful Sat. morn


----------



## markX (Apr 5, 2010)

Sat in


----------



## defmonkey (May 13, 2014)

IN again


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

In.


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in


----------



## Horn Collector (Feb 5, 2009)

In on 082314


----------



## GVOllie (Mar 6, 2010)

In for today instead of out for a hunt.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

In for today


----------



## jbacon1340 (Oct 29, 2013)

In it


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

In for Saturday


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In for the win


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

One more time.


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

pick me


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

In again.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Need this press so I can buy a Bowtech


----------



## gambler2200 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## DT28 (Jan 24, 2011)

in it


----------



## MN_walker (Feb 17, 2011)

In.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in


----------



## gut pile ohio (Jul 15, 2012)

I am in !


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

In again


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

N 2day


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

In again!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery. Thanx Jerry! :dancing:


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm for the drawing


----------



## BUCKMASTER32 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hey it's me again here to win this.


----------



## SPANIARD (Nov 5, 2006)

in again


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

I'll take it


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Me too please!!!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

In again


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Booom baby!!!


----------



## rosharb (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Sunday


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Im in again & why am I still awake!!!


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Again


----------



## DeerAddiction (Sep 25, 2012)

In!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery. Thanx Jerry! :first:


----------



## HARPOEN (Jul 25, 2008)

Yebo


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Boom for the win


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Meee


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

In again today


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

All aboard!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

ok , one more then .


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily entry


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

In please


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Wouldn't it be funny if the winner is some one who mailed in a single entry !!:lol3:
Any ways, I'm in !


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning try, Thanks Jerry.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

One thing this thread does is make me realize how quickly time goes by….nearing Sept already :mg:
(long winded version of "I'm in")


----------



## hoytlifer (Mar 28, 2009)

Please send press to....!


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Enter


----------



## ILBUCKFREAK (Mar 6, 2011)

count me in


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

N 4 2day


----------



## GVOllie (Mar 6, 2010)

MADZUKI said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if the winner is some one who mailed in a single entry !!:lol3:


If it worked that way I would have won last month when some people were entering 100 times an hour.

(In for today)

Thanks!


----------



## GrizlyTbear (Jan 25, 2004)

Fingers crossed, I have a son who has 3 Open Heart Surgeries, and he just turned 13. I want to take him Bow hunting this year, I need a blind to do so. I'm hopeful and praying, I win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning. I'm in today.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

In like Flynn! No wait!

In like Ranger!


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

GBUSA said:


> In like Flynn! No wait!
> 
> In like Ranger!


Hahaa


----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

one more week and I'll be hunting Elk and Deer
in for the day


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

count me in today


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Throw my name in


----------



## traveler05 (Aug 14, 2009)

throw me in the mix


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Daily chance


----------



## droppin bucks (Jan 30, 2012)

Need a press I am in thanks


----------



## uDUBdrew (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

Im in please! If I win by some crazy chance just send this guy below the press to sell and get a ground blind for his son or send him a similarly priced blind if possible. So good luck to me for him and his son. Hope your sons doing well, get the kid out for some fun in the woods!



GrizlyTbear said:


> Fingers crossed, I have a son who has 3 Open Heart Surgeries, and he just turned 13. I want to take him Bow hunting this year, I need a blind to do so. I'm hopeful and praying, I win.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

One more time.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## Jfranks1203 (Apr 26, 2014)

In to win


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

In it again


----------



## K.Swiss (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

in for sunday


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Bump it to the top and add me in for a chance. odds are better than winning the lottery one would guess.


----------



## DeerAddiction (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm in to win


----------



## BERT306 (Jan 30, 2011)

One more time.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

in again


----------



## jared olson (Jun 27, 2005)

Put me in ....Thanks !


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

Guess I'm in.


----------



## archery j (Jun 12, 2010)

In again


----------



## bugeaterNE (Apr 8, 2009)

OK, me too. I could use a press.


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Again


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

my daily for the press


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

I'll take it....... " do you gift wrap"? 😕


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Inzee


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Monday


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm in again...guess I'm really needing a press


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In for today


----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

*ttt*

and the winner is .............................


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

In today


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press from SSA.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Monday attempt


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning. I'm in today.


----------



## matthoyt67 (Jul 25, 2011)

put me in


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Innn


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Another entry


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

OK , one more time for me and 5 for RangerJ that cant read.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in..


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry, thanks Jerry.


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in to start the week


----------



## bplayer405 (Jan 7, 2014)

Sure, I'm in


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

In again


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Press me please


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

In again !


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

In for today!


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

In again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Spinning the wheel of fortune for the day, I'm in.


----------



## MichHunter (Jul 6, 2007)

Count me in! Thanks!


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

in please


----------



## npbow (Dec 30, 2009)

Im in


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

In for the day! Just got a new LCA press at the shop, Adjustable so can press these darned Crossbows people keep snapping up, works like a charm!


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm in...with my fingers crossed...


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

In today.


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

one more time


----------



## mwmjones (Jul 13, 2011)

In please


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

I am in


----------



## 1lro (Mar 13, 2014)

In for the win (I Hope)


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

I got this


----------



## GVOllie (Mar 6, 2010)

In, thanks!


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Throw me in the pot!!! Love the EZ!

NC


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

In today


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

in again


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

In it to win it!


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeeeup!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery. Thanx Jerry! :usa2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Me for today to win.


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

In for today


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

In for a funny Monday
4 days till in the woods chasing elk and deer


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## defmonkey (May 13, 2014)

In it again


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

I would love this press


----------



## timothy funk (Jan 28, 2009)

count me in


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in


----------



## Mike Mcknight (Oct 30, 2003)

In again...


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

In for today


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

In... thanks!


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

In again! Thanks!


----------



## Bonz (Jan 15, 2006)

I really want one bad!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes please....


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Tuesday


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

I could really use this thing....thanks in advance


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Again


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

In for Tuesday!


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

This is the one that wins


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

daily chance at the press. 

thanks jerry


----------



## huezzn (Aug 19, 2013)

need it so bad !


----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

ttt


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In for today


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry, thanks Jerry.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning. I'm in for today.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again for the EZ Press from SSA.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Heres my one entry for Tues. and 6 more for RangerJ


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily entry


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Today for the win.


----------



## bowhunter2007 (Sep 11, 2006)

In today


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Another day, another chance to play. I'm in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in
in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in In in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in in again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again again. Thank You!!!


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In for the day!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in again


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

In again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

yes I'm in for a great Tuesday


----------



## Bullseye1 (Feb 24, 2006)

put me in.


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

15th or 16th for me, I've lost count a bit, thanks


----------



## defmonkey (May 13, 2014)

in it


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## Chumbucket (Jun 30, 2012)

In serious need of a press!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

N 4 2day


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

In again


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I need this press....




Tim


----------



## NJboneless (May 23, 2013)

Enter me in!


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Bump for today, and ad always, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

My daily entry.


----------



## jahnke76 (Jun 10, 2010)

In again.


----------



## Buckaroo2 (May 24, 2011)

one more time!


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

And again


----------



## 4X4HD (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

In for today


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

Im in !


----------



## arrowdem (Jul 29, 2013)

im in


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

In for today please


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## clarkdeer (Dec 21, 2010)

Im in


----------



## Pork_Chopper (Aug 28, 2012)

In again! Surely I'll win it this time...:banana:


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

In fr the day!


----------



## rdaigle87 (Feb 13, 2014)

im in


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

The White Mint in Urinal is NOT really a mint ukey:


----------



## jbacon1340 (Oct 29, 2013)

In again


----------



## Mark S. (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## GVOllie (Mar 6, 2010)

In for today. Thanks!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery. Thanx Jerry! :dancing:


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

One more time.


----------



## Silent stalk (Mar 19, 2013)

In again...


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

In please for a pressing prize


----------



## gambler2200 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## slimcu (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

in to win,thanks for doing it!!


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

in for today


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Helloooooooooooooo.......


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

In again!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## jetech (Oct 14, 2010)

In, thanks.


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeeeup


----------



## wrobo61 (Dec 18, 2013)

i in for the long haul.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in..


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

put me in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In again


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In!!!!


----------



## warhammer (Sep 10, 2005)

In for another try


----------



## bryanlenig119 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## sacrvrrat (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Meee


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

i am entering my daily


----------



## HARPOEN (Jul 25, 2008)

Yebo Yes


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

Thrid times a charm...


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery. Thanx Jerry! :humble:


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

My daily entry and 5 more for RangerJ


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Wednesday


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

in again


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Put me in


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Bump I'm in


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Into the hat once more !


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning. I'm in today.


----------



## bowhunter2007 (Sep 11, 2006)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In to win for today.


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Back up today


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry, thanks Jerry


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press from SSA.


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

In for today


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In for the win!


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Meee


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in..


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

My 16th I think, Thanks


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

yup up for a mighty fine Wednesday 
sign me up for a mighty fine press


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

In for today...


----------



## defmonkey (May 13, 2014)

in in in


----------



## 4X4HD (Jun 11, 2008)

In again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In for the day!


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

My daily entry


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

My entry for today


----------



## Larry t (Sep 19, 2012)

In again


----------



## Bengal08 (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

In once more.


----------



## Bow-bow (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm in!!


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

In again!


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

N today


----------



## GVOllie (Mar 6, 2010)

In, thank you!


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

my birthday is tomorrow. Sure could use an awesome b day gift


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

In.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Rex D said:


> The White Mint in Urinal is NOT really a mint ukey:


40+ years late, but thanks anyway.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

again please....thanks


----------



## vnhill1981 (Apr 17, 2009)

Just in case I haven't yet, I'm in.


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## dadi (Jul 29, 2014)

put me in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

I am trying to keep up with the one post a day........ not sure if I am double posting or not,......... but I'm in either way 😆


----------



## Drennon99 (Sep 2, 2005)

I DEFINATLY need this bow press!............ Count me in!!!


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Need it


----------



## Housedad (Apr 4, 2011)

This would be a great addition to the club I shoot at.


----------



## spicman (Dec 1, 2003)

thanks!! i`m in.


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Count me in again


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thurs. entry .RangerJ is slippin- only 2 yesterday ?


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In!


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Im in...


----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry, thanks Jerry.


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Appreciate the opportunity...in again


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm in...


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Bumped


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## Wrister72 (May 20, 2010)

in it


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 9, 2006)

im in


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

In today


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In for today!


----------



## CKI (Jan 4, 2011)

In for the win!!! Thanks!


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Thursday


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

In fer today


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning. I'm in again today.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Put me in to win


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

One more get up before heading to Elk and Deer camp beautiful day
I'm in


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

In Please


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

In again


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

In again for August. Sure would make a nice birthday gift this month


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In it again please.


----------



## Pork_Chopper (Aug 28, 2012)

In again...


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In again


----------



## defmonkey (May 13, 2014)

up and in


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## huezzn (Aug 19, 2013)

In so hard!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery. Thanx Jerry! :first:


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

in for today.


----------



## poobear (May 14, 2008)

In again=-O


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Gettin close

in again thanks


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

In again for today! Thanks buddy!


----------



## msm210 (Aug 11, 2008)

In for the first time.


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

If nipples were nickles and nickles were nipples we'd all have 10 cents.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## brock806 (Feb 2, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## srt8asanarrow (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In again


----------



## Kayris (Aug 23, 2014)

I want one!!!


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In for today


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

In for the day!


----------



## jlawson382 (Aug 28, 2014)

If there's no "new guy restrictions," I'm in. (And if there are, that's completely understandable, and I'm out  )


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In !!!!!


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

In...


----------



## VZ24 (Oct 8, 2013)

In for the 1st time. Thanks for the opportunity Jerry!


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

entering again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

In again


----------



## muzzy500 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Soloarcher (May 26, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## markX (Apr 5, 2010)

In again. Thx.


----------



## Major Pain (Oct 19, 2012)

In for the Win


----------



## S.Alder (Aug 4, 2012)

I am in. Thank You!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

In again


----------



## rosharb (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## lewie62 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it...


----------



## Bowsting (Jun 3, 2013)

In it to win it!


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

getting close  my daily for the press


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

Thought I should give a bump - can't win if you don't Play!


----------



## Gerald Collette (Aug 22, 2014)

Count me in please!


----------



## huezzn (Aug 19, 2013)

once more


----------



## bfahl (Aug 25, 2007)

I'll throw in on this giveaway....thanks jerry


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

This is for yesterday


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

This is for today


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

And this one is for tomorrow


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inj


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

RangerJ said:


> again


Only 3 yesterday ? Must be slippin . 


:mg:



Heres my ONE in this post for a chance.


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Jumping on the one a day, thanks for the opportunity


----------



## temp367 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

ttt


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Mornin' bump


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press from SSA.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Friday


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily entry


----------



## alienfury (Aug 12, 2014)

Enter


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

In today


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Needing a press


----------



## Bullseye1 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry, thanks Jerry.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

In for the day!


----------



## Otter5 (Jan 28, 2007)

in today


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In for today thanks.


----------



## TheWatcher (Feb 8, 2012)

Entered in for the EZ Press from SSA.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in.


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

in for the weekend


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning. I'm in today.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

In once again for an EZ press from SSA.


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In for the day!


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

In again


----------



## mjgonzo (Mar 21, 2010)

Im in


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Im in


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In!!!


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

Be Hunting in the Morning, Big Buck and Big Bulls come and see me.

Last in for the month

Good luck Lady's and Gentlemen


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

in again thanks Jerry


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Let's see what happens....

Bump !!:wink:


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

IN again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery. Thanx Jerry! :thumb:


----------



## tyanske (Oct 24, 2009)

Count me In


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

In!


----------



## defmonkey (May 13, 2014)

In in in


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

In & thanks


----------



## GVOllie (Mar 6, 2010)

Happy Friday! In for today.


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In for the day!


----------



## jbeasleyshoot (Jan 29, 2008)

im in again


----------



## Professor Xring (Aug 29, 2014)

:mg:


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeeup!


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

sweet presses


----------



## HDstandard08 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## WhitetailDonky (Apr 5, 2009)

Im on!


----------



## 3DTAZMAN (Aug 28, 2005)

Knock knock Let me in on this nice deal Please THANKS!


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

In again.


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

me again


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

In please


----------



## Wrister72 (May 20, 2010)

Im in


----------



## Jay-El (Oct 16, 2012)

in it to just bump the thread. maybe win. who knows !


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## Slosir (Sep 18, 2013)

In it to win it!


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in


----------



## billyr02 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Here


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery. Thanx Jerry! :usa2:


----------



## 1bowsniper (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

Lets throw my name in the pot again


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Again


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

in for my daily chance for the press


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

Sneak in one last try, thanks


----------



## ridgeway (Aug 31, 2008)

PM me and I will give you my shipping address.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In for today thanks.


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

In for today


----------



## notz (Mar 4, 2013)

bumping for the press


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Back in today...I need it bad


----------



## treestorm (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Couple more days , and the winner is Rangerj - not .

Here to win .


----------



## Bullseye1 (Feb 24, 2006)

One more time.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Bump for South Shore


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry. Thanks Jerry.


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm still in.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Heyman (Oct 21, 2009)

count me in


----------



## Cabbage14 (Aug 15, 2004)

In again


----------



## poobear (May 14, 2008)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

In again


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In it to win it!!!!!


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In for the day!


----------



## Arrow Star (Dec 15, 2007)

In like Flynn.


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

Maybe this post on my birthday will do it. :darkbeer:


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks again Jerry


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning. I'm in today. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

In for the day!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## GVOllie (Mar 6, 2010)

Saturday in. Thanks!


----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

Arrow Star said:


> In like Flynn.


You meant Ranger ?????????????


----------



## NRA republican (May 13, 2003)

Nice presses. Could use an Ultimate version.


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Put me in


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Count me in again


----------



## Novemberkid (Jun 22, 2014)

In again!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Im in it!


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

......in


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

in once again....thanks


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Saturday entry


----------



## wrobo61 (Dec 18, 2013)

Im your man!


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Would love to win this!!!!!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In to win.


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in.


----------



## XMidwayX (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

one more time and thanks


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

In again


----------



## shootsadiamond (Apr 1, 2006)

in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes please


----------



## Crapshot (Oct 18, 2013)

Really need one. No bow shops in this country


----------



## Buddy937 (Aug 3, 2013)

needing this


----------



## elite hunter (Feb 8, 2008)

In for the press!!! Thanks


----------



## Gfy (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm in. 

Thanks


----------



## flipperdave (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm in hope to win


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

Im in again !!


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

Not a Mod any longer..........Maybe I have a chance now! (no pun intended)


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

in again.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

wooo, getting close, in for my daily


----------



## DeerAddiction (Sep 25, 2012)

Hoping to get lucky. Could use some luck lately


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery. Thanx Jerry! :usa2: :humble:


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

in Please....


----------



## Thundrhed (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## billyr02 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## inthehollar (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm in it


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Here


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Sunday


----------



## dogtown (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Okay, this is my last day trying for this month.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning. I'm in today.


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

In again !!


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

In for last time this month. Good luck to me !!!


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily entry


----------



## Bullseye1 (Feb 24, 2006)

8/31 entry


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry. Thanks Jerry.


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In for breakfast


----------



## Probe 97 (Aug 31, 2008)

In for the day, have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

One last time for august


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

In again


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

In again


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Winning the press might cure this hangover , gotta go shoot in a while ---- oh my achin head. 
:darkbeer:ukey::darkbeer::darkbeer:ukey:ukey:ukey::mg:


----------



## hht01 (Jan 29, 2010)

hope to win


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

In again today..thanks again !!


----------



## WildBill37 (Aug 1, 2011)

In for the press


----------



## rosharb (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## PSR II (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

In.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

On board.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## obiwon (Jun 2, 2013)

in it


----------



## Cabbage14 (Aug 15, 2004)

One more try


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Once again please


----------



## Avmech (Sep 5, 2006)

in for the win


----------



## ballistic 2013 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm in....


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Here I am again


----------



## Bills177 (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Novemberkid (Jun 22, 2014)

Last day, gotta get in one more time.


----------



## 02transam (Nov 14, 2013)

Woot


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My chance today thanks.


----------



## gfm1960 (Jan 30, 2013)

one last chance.thank you


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In for the last time this month


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

in again


----------



## defmonkey (May 13, 2014)

last in


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In for the day


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## huezzn (Aug 19, 2013)

Once more


----------



## PSR II (Apr 10, 2011)

One more time


----------



## Silent stalk (Mar 19, 2013)

Again, I'm in


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

in for a press


----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

ttt


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Still here....


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

last time


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

And Again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Last Chance! HAHA


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Last in for the month.


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In!!!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

Im still in !


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Put me in for the last time this month.


----------



## hunter_1 (Dec 17, 2010)

In to win a press


----------



## inthehollar (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## 21XRD (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm in and thanks.


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm in Too!!


----------



## ilbow404 (Aug 19, 2012)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

All I can before it ends


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

ln.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

My lance chance


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## JDUB007 (Jul 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## treestorm (Aug 28, 2008)

In again.


----------



## shootsadiamond (Apr 1, 2006)

In again


----------



## shooter34 (Feb 24, 2009)

In! Thanks and God bless


----------



## wrobo61 (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm your man.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeeeup!!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

In.


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

in again


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Me too please......


----------



## huezzn (Aug 19, 2013)

once more


----------



## ajbuckwacker (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

This is not an entry - BECAUSE ITS OVER !! Lets see how many try today before Jerry pulls my name and closes this thread. thanks again .


----------



## inthehollar (Jun 22, 2014)

One more time


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

inthehollar said:


> One more time


:closed_2:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning. Enjoy this Labor Day. I'm in today.


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

Well guys this one was over last night at midnight,,,,,,,but I am about to start the september give away! 

I will get a name posted up in a few minutes of the August winner!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

RangerJ said:


> In Again


:ranger: Awesome , keep trying with out reading .


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

dorkbuck33 said:


> :roflmao::ranger: Awesome , keep trying with out reading .



ooops!!!!!!


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Did I win ???


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

SouthShoreRat said:


> Well guys this one was over last night at midnight,,,,,,,but I am about to start the september give away!
> 
> I will get a name posted up in a few minutes of the August winner!


Sure has been a long few minutes , i passed out holding my breath and praying . winner , winner .....


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

in again ..............................................................:zip:


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

thread is open so i gonna keep playin ............... again , again , again and again . Building my posts as i go no where. :mg:


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In for the day


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Did he announce the winner yet I can't find the thread


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Jeff50316 said:


> Did he announce the winner yet I can't find the thread



Not sure :set1_fishing:


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Not seeing it either , done holding my though . Oh well - lets enter again as as long as im here. and again .
I see RangerJ has multiple entries in the Sept. drawing already and again . - he types well but fails to read the rules. Weird .
again
again
again again again .........................................................................................................


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

dorkbuck33 said:


> Not seeing it either , done holding my though . Oh well - lets enter again as as long as im here. and again .
> I see RangerJ has multiple entries in the Sept. drawing already and again . - he types well but fails to read the rules. Weird .
> again
> again
> again again again .........................................................................................................


I have now read the September rules.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

RangerJ said:


> I have now read the September rules.




dig it brother


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

:darkbeer:


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Winnerrrrr!!!!!


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

In again!


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

DedDeerWalking said:


> In again!


New one is not up yet. This was for August, not September.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'll go ahead and close since Jerry opened the September up


----------

